# best place to get my bow tuned



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Well just bought my first bow a PSE inferno with a peak of 70lb and a 29" draw
i want to get it tuned up and new string on and it set up to "me" and was wondering where the best place to get the work done for a reasonable price and how much to expect i know i work just down from Full Draw archery in Sandy
and where do you suggest buying some decent arrows and field tips for practice 
i am also looking for a realese etc 

I am hoping to get alot of practice in the next few mnths and try my luck for Elk Since rifle Elk season isnt much of a option this year 

Many thanks 

Wilky


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Depending on how farr you want to drive. I would go to wild arrow in centerville. They are great guys there and they know what they are doing.I just bought a winner choice string from them.they put it on tuned my bow and that the best that my best has ever been tuned.Shoot awesome now.If you buy the string from them they will tune your bow for free. I paid around 150 bucks for the string.Your can be a little cheaper or around the same. check them out.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jake's Archery in Orem is great. I've always had a good experience going there. Depending on where your at in might be worth a short drive.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

if youre willing to drive, id go to Humphries in AF. i wouldnt waste the extra fuel to go to jakes.....


----------



## Lilly042209 (Jul 8, 2011)

the guys and gal at Full Draw are great to work with


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I've always done mine at Utah archery in Salt Lake. They do a great job and are willing to go the extra mile without charging for every little thing.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

What exactly is done to the bow when you pay for a tune-up? Is this something that should be done on at regular intervals?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You're welcome to come to logan and try my services out anytime. Top of Utah Archery - 20 West 800 North, Logan.
Josh, a "tune-up" may be as little as looking over the bow to make sure the cam/cams are properly timed, the rest is centershot, the strings are cleaned and re-lubed with wax. It may be as much as requiring new strings, re-tuning of the cam/cams, adjusting yoke cables, etc so that you have excellent arrow flight... might cost nothing, or it might be $150 depending on what is added in parts and labor.


----------



## scout8 (Apr 22, 2011)

Humphries hands down. I drive 1 hour and 45 mintues round trip to go see them. They will treat you great wether you are buying tips or a $1,800 setup. They get busy and you may have to wait but it will be well worth your time.


----------

